# ils ont été faites



## sofianaturesofia

Ciao a tutti,


*E*s in una frase come sono state fatte tante cose, è corretta la traduzione

"ils ont été faites beaucoup des choses?" ovvero usare questa struttura di frase con "ils" - inoltre, ils (maschile) va usato anche se il termine di riferimento è al femminile?

*G*razie in anticipo per un vostro gentile aiuto


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Sofia. Io francamente direi "beaucoup de(s) choses ont été faites" (mi sembra di capire che il punto interrogativo non faccia parte della frase). Ma aspetta gli esperti.


----------



## sofianaturesofia

Ciao, anche io preferisco l'uso delle frasi attive (sono +abituata all'inglese che tende ad evitarle), ma, effettivamente il testo completo si presenta così:

"Sono stati illustrati i risvolti del D.M. del 16 marzo, le Normative di riferimento sulla Progettazione e l’Installazione dei Sistemi Automatici di Rilevazione Incendio UNI9795 e sono state fornite indicazioni pratiche su come non ....(il testo prosegue) - 

Mettere la frase attiva non rende bene, anzi, in questo contesto mi sembra d'obbligo la passiva.
Come si puo' vedere nel 1° caso risvolti in francese è al maschile, invece suggestions (x indicazioni) è al femminile, e mi chiedo - oltre alla conferma se va bene come ho scritto la forma al passivo, se devo mettere "elles" per "suggestions".
Ils ont étés illustrés les aspects du D.M. et ils ont étés fournies indicationes pratiques

*P*.s.  mi sa tanto che nell'esempio del "beaucoup des choses" va corretto il partitivo in beaucoup de - in questo caso - se non erro - il "de" non vuole la s del plurale...

*G*razie intanto per il tuo gentilissimo aiuto

*C*iao 

Sofia


----------



## Necsus

sofianaturesofia said:


> P.s. mi sa tanto che nell'esempio del "beaucoup des choses" va corretto il partitivo in beaucoup de


Penso anch'io. Sempre che alla frase non segua una relativa che spieghi di cosa fanno parte le _choses _suddette, però. O sbaglio, natifs? Intanto metto la s fra parentesi, va.
Per il resto, qualcuno saprà sicuramente darti un aiuto più consistente.


----------



## Paquita

La phrase passive est nécessaire si la personne qui agit (le complément d'agent) n'est pas précisée, ce qui semble être le cas ici. Une phrase active a besoin d'un sujet.
 Mais  il n'est pas possible de lui donner deux sujets : ils et aspects...
On devra dire
Ils ont étés illustrés les aspects du D.M. et ils ont étés fournies indicationes pratiques
Les aspects du DM ont été illustrés et les indications pratiques ont été fournies
ou
Ils ont été illustrés et elles ont été fournies
Le mélange des deux est impossible

Une alternative serait : on a illustré les aspects...

Mais je ne suis pas sûre que cela s'adapte au reste de la phrase : "il testo prosegue" n'est pas assez précis pour le savoir.

Beaucoup *de* choses ont été faites


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao tutti,
Se non sbaglio, è anche possibile la costruzione impersonale "Il s'est fait beaucoup de choses", ma certo che oggi come oggi si dirà piuttosto "Beaucoup de choses ont été faites" o "On a fait beaucoup de choses".


----------



## Paquita

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao tutti,
> è anche possibile la costruzione impersonale "Il s'est fait beaucoup de choses",



Oui, je ne l'ai pas proposée parce qu'il  faut aussi tenir compte du reste de la phrase ...que nous ne connaissons pas.
Et elle n'est pas valable pour les deux autres cas.


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, ce n'est pas une tournure très facile à utiliser (c'est pour ça que je l'aime ) et, à vue de nez, je parierais qu'elle va bien dans la phrase originale ("_sono state fatte tante cose_"), mais, là, je prends des risques...


----------



## sofianaturesofia

Je vous remercie beaucoup pour votre géntil attention. A' la fin j'ai traduit comme suit (J'éspère avoir compris bien votre aide):

"On a illustré les aspects du D.M. du 16 Mars,
les normes de référence sur le Projet et l’Installation des
Systèmes Automatiques de Détection Incendie UNI9795,
et on a fourni des suggestions pratiques sur comme
n’arriver pas sans préparation"

J'ai choisi la forme impersonnelle "on" le sujet étant trop long - mai Je laisse au natifs le dérnier mot! (l'ultima parola) - merci encore et 1000 grazie, c'est trés intéressante pouvoir comuniquer dans cette facon sur les langues, pour qui les aimes!


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, c'est une bonne traduction, à part une petite correction à apporter à la fin: "... des suggestions pratiques_ pour__ ne pas arriver sans préparation_".

PS @ Paquit&: Bon, ben j'avais mal parié, je mange mon chapeau


----------

